# [qingy] zastępnik gdm, kdm

## kfiaciarka

Witam,

czy ktoś z was próbował qingy jako loggera do systemu?

http://qingy.sourceforge.net/

Ja jak się zalogowałem do kde to mam na górze takie wkurzające paski:

http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/3788/pasekspsutyld3.png

do tego migające :/

----------

## v7n

kiedyś sam próbowałem, ale coś nie wychodziło i się zraziłem

takie coś jest dostępne na navyn os ( navynos.linux.pl ) na tty2 albo tty3 ( alt+F2 albo F3 ). może Ci się uda zerżnąć konfigurację  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

A u mnie nic nie migało. Qingy jest fajny dla kogoś, kto nie używa Gnome czy KDE. Afaik w tle KDM ładuje się kawałek KDE przez co start desktopu wygląda na szybszy.

----------

## pancurski

używam qingy bez zadnych problemów, niewiem czemu niby jest dobry gdy ktos nie uzywa gnoma albo kde

----------

## Paczesiowa

mi tez ladnie dziala na lapie. ale faktycznie dla kogos kto nie uzywa kde albo gnoma to nie ma sensu. jedyna jego zaleta to chyba to ze nie ma tylu zaleznosci co kdm i gdm ktore moga byc niepotrzebne jak sie nie uzywa kde/gnome. no chyba ze komus bardzo potrzebne jest to ze startuje osobny server X i mozna latwo sobie uruchomic naraz kde i gnome ( nie wiem czy da sie to z (k|g)dm)

ale sie pochwale ze domyslny theme gentoo qingy jest mojej roboty:]

----------

## psycepa

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> używam qingy bez zadnych problemów, niewiem czemu niby jest dobry gdy ktos nie uzywa gnoma albo kde

 

bo nie wymaga zainstalowania polowy kde/gnome tylko po to zeby login manager sie uruchomil...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pancurski

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja jak się zalogowałem do kde to mam na górze takie wkurzające paski:
> 
> 

 

podaj swoj konfig, moze pomozemy

----------

## kfiaciarka

```

# Directory containing X sessions

x_sessions = "/etc/X11/Sessions/"

# Directory containing text mode sessions

text_sessions = "/etc/qingy/sessions/"

# Directory where qingy should put its temporary files

temp_files_dir = "/var/lib/misc"

# Full path to the X server

# x_server = "/usr/X11R6/bin/XFree86"

# Full path to the 'xinit' executable

xinit = "/usr/bin/xinit"

# Parameter we should pass to the X server

x_args = "-nolisten tcp"

# How verbose should qingy be?

# Possible values are debug, error

# Default value is error

log_level = error

# Where should qingy messages be logged?

# Values can be one or more of the following:

# console, file, syslog

# Default value is console

# log_facilities = console, file

log_facilities = console

# Offset to search for an available X server number.

# This number affects the DISPLAY env variable.

# Default is 1, setting it to 0 will make buggy OpenGL implementations

# (like the ATI one) work with qingy, but it will also make it impossible

# to start an X server from console using startx without passing it

# extra parameters.

#x_server_offset = 1

# Scripts that should be executed just before/after qingy GUI is fired up/shut down

pre_gui_script  = "/etc/qingy/pre_GUI.sh"

post_gui_script = "/etc/qingy/post_GUI.sh"

# Where are the screen savers?

screensavers_dir = "/usr/lib/qingy/screensavers"

# How much should we wait (in minutes) before the screen saver is fired up?

# A value of 0 disables screensaver completely.

screensaver_timeout = 5

# How much should we wait (in minutes) before the screen enters power saving mode?

# A value of 0 disables the feature

screen_powersaving_timeout = 30

#screensaver "pixel"

screensaver "running_time"#="%H:%S:%M"

# Where are the themes?

themes_dir = "/usr/share/qingy/themes"

# What theme do you want (you can also specify 'random')

# theme = random

theme = "matrix"

# Who is allowed to shut down the system?

# Allowed options are 'everyone', 'root', 'noone'

# default policy is everyone

# shutdown_policy = everyone

# How should latest user be calculated?

# global means get latest user that logged in using qingy from whichever tty

# tty    means get latest user that logged in using current tty

# none   means do not get (and set) latest user

# default policy is global

#last_user_policy = global

# How should latest user session be calculated?

# user means get last session of each user

# tty  means get last session of current tty

# none means do not get (and set) latest session

# default policy is user

#last_session_policy = user

# What happens when we press the 'sleep' button?

#sleep = "/usr/local/sbin/hibernate"

# whether we should clear background image during dialogs (default is no)...

# this is the default setting, it gets overridden if the theme you are using

# sets the same setting differently...

# clear_background = yes

# whether to allow session locking; if you enable this, when you try to

# switch to a qingy-controlled tty whose owner is not your current

# user, you will be asked for the password of that user before being

# allowed to continue. If you are root, of course, you can switch

# to any tty you chose to. Default setting is 'no'.

#lock_sessions = yes

# whether to allow session timeout; if you enable this, after the amount

# of minutes specified in idle_timeout variable, idle_action will be

# performed. Allowed actions are:

# lock     will lock user session asking you for your password

# logout   will close your session

#idle_timeout = 30

#idle_action  = lock

# these options are valid only if qingy is started from tty3

#tty = 3

#{

#   theme = "fireplace"

#   screensaver "pixel"

#   # Should we auto log in?

#   # Totally insecure, but very convenient ;-)

#   # Note that this section must be put inside a tty=n{} block

#   # Also, if you decide to use this feature, it is better

#   # that you also make this settings file readable only by root

#   autologin

#   {

#      username = "myuser"

#      password = "mypassword"

#      # You can also use 'session=lastsession' to automatically choose last user session

#      session  = "Text: emacs"

#      # if set to 'no', qingy will autologin only once every system restart

#      relogin  = no

#   }

#}

keybindings

{

   prev_tty    = "win"      # switch to left tty

   next_tty    = "menu"     # switch to right tty

   poweroff    = "ALT-p"    # shutdown your system

   reboot      = "ALT-r"    # restart your system

   screensaver = "ALT-s"    # activate screen saver

   sleep       = "ALT-z"    # put machine to sleep

#   kill        = "CTRL-c"   # kill qingy

   text_mode   = "CTRL-ESC" # Revert to text mode

}

```

Ustawienia standardowe raczej:) A paski są tylko w kde  :Sad: 

----------

## buzzer

A czy twoja karta graficzna to nie przypadkiem i810?

----------

## kfiaciarka

gf 6600 gt  :Wink: 

----------

## piotruspan

mam xfce4, starszą nvidię z glx i też takie same cholerne paski, plus jeszcze jakieś śmieci latające po ekranie na wszystkich konsolach ( jakiś wygaszacz ekranu z qingy w formie zegara czy cuś ? )

bez wczytania się w dokumentację się jednak nie obędzie, bo coś źle ustawiamy

a swoją drogą podoba mi się to qingy  :Smile: 

edit: paski znikają po zmianie konsoli na tą z agetty i z powrotem

edit2: po przeczytaniu FAQ na stronie qingy już nawet myszka działa i wszystko super, tylko te cholerne paski !

jak ktoś mi powie jak je usunąć to go chyba ozłocę !

zmiana drivera na nv też nie pomaga...

----------

## Paczesiowa

a moze to wina framebuffera? masz vesa czy tng?

----------

## pancurski

u siebie mam Matroxa 450 i Geforca 5200. Jesli chodzi o srodkowisko graficzne to gnome, xfce i fluxbox. Wszystko chodzi elegancko.

----------

## kfiaciarka

ja mam gentoo-sources więc vesa-tng  :Wink: 

----------

## w.tabin

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> ja mam gentoo-sources więc vesa-tng 

 

Też mam gentoo-sources i vesa-tng, ale u mnie wszystko w kde działa bardzo dobrze. W /etc/inittab mam wpisane:

```
# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/qingy tty1 --screensaver 0

c2:2345:respawn:/sbin/qingy tty2 --screensaver 0
```

W jakiejś książce wyczytałem, że przełącznik: 

```
--screensaver 0
```

 na końcu wierszy wyłącza wygaszacz ekranu programu Qingy. Może to on coś miesza. 

Pozdrawiam   :Very Happy: 

----------

## piotruspan

wygaszacz ekranu z qingy wyłączyłem wcześniej w pliku konfiguracyjnym bo dziwne rzeczy robił

----------

## kfiaciarka

teraz paski zeszły ok 1cm niżej:/

----------

## pancurski

z jakimi flagami skompilowałeś dev-libs/DirectFB ?

co prawda nie używam kde, ale u siebie nie mam takich problemów

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> z jakimi flagami skompilowałeś dev-libs/DirectFB ?
> 
> co prawda nie używam kde, ale u siebie nie mam takich problemów

 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1  USE="fbcon gif jpeg mmx png sdl sse truetype zlib -debug -fusion -mpeg -static -sysfs -v4l -v4l2"

----------

## pancurski

jestem w pracy, więc siedze na winzgrozie, i pisze z głowy, probowałeś tak:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard ps2mouse" emerge DirectFB
```

no i wyszła wersja qingy-0.9.4, jest w portage i ponoć rozwiązuje różne problemy.

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> jestem w pracy, więc siedze na winzgrozie, i pisze z głowy, probowałeś tak:
> 
> ```
> INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard ps2mouse" emerge DirectFB
> ```
> ...

 

heh to ps2mouse to doczytałem wczesniej z okazji braku sprawnej myszki;)

----------

## pancurski

moge zapodac swoje flagi:

```
sys-apps/qingy-0.9.4  USE="X directfb gpm -crypt -emacs -logrotate -opensslcrypt -pam -static"

dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1  USE="fbcon jpeg mmx png sse truetype -debug -fusion -gif -mpeg -sdl -static -sysfs -v4l -v4l2 -zlib"

media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r2  USE="zlib -bindist -doc"
```

postępowałem wg. FAQ dla gentoo na stronie domowej projektu

----------

## kfiaciarka

ja mam tak:

```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/qingy-0.9.4  USE="X crypt directfb gpm pam -emacs -logrotate -opensslcrypt -static" 757 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/freetype-2.2.2_pre20061215  USE="demos filter_default zlib -bindist -doc -filter_legacy -filter_light" 1,520 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1  USE="fbcon gif jpeg mmx png sdl sse truetype zlib -debug -fusion -mpeg -static -sysfs -v4l -v4l2" 2,016 kB 

```

----------

## EndrjuX

paski tez mialem kiedy dawno temu uzywalem conrada... zachowywaly sie dokladnie tak samo, nawet film nagralem z nimi  i na forum dalem  :Wink: 

pomoglo stabilne (x86) software... (no oczywiscie drivery mialem najnowsze ale X'y i kernel itd stable)

----------

